# red sea max



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

looking at getting the 60g red sea max is it worth the money it is 1800 at big als


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

IMO they're more of a beginners tank, and do to lack of sump and built in lighting they're hard to upgrade


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

its about 1000$ here in Vancouver at J&L and KingsEd I believe


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i can get you a 175 bowfront with stand and canopy, good condition for half that price


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Ps, I have less money than that into my 300g system (not including fish)


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

oh ok i was looking looked like it had a builtin skimmer and sump in the stand


----------

